# Puppy picking tonight



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

We are off to pick a puppy tonight and will be bringing her home in 2 weeks.

Cant wait.

Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

woot!  Very very cool. Sleep now, while you can.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Thanks dip.

Ok, so we picked our little girl last night. she is from a litter of 10perfect puppies and we had a pick from 4, it was so hard.

We are having a bit of trouble with naming at the moment, but sure by the end of the weekend that will be sorted.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rid - welcome 2 the forum - with a V - the name NO - always works ! - They will hear it enough - LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... She is beautiful !! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Thanks all.

Love her to bits already. Just 2 weeks to wait, counting the mins,hours,days .

I will be posting lots of pics, as a proud dad.

This is our 1st Vizsla .

So many of your posts have been read on this forum, its be great to pick up advice from you all.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

wow - beautiful!! heh - it's only been a few weeks since our girl was that small..but we already MISS her being so tiny!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

She is very very cute. I think my daughters would love a new puppy every month just so they are that cute!


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is just divine. 

Did you decide on a name then!?


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Veebers, still no name . Hoping by the end of the week she will have one.

Not the best of photos ,but here is another of her.


----------



## velcro-man (May 15, 2012)

R said:


> Rid - welcome 2 the forum - with a V - the name NO - always works ! - They will hear it enough - LOL


LOL..... I agree .....
V-M


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Hey hey , we now have a name, Milly.

Milly is coming home a week tomorrow.

Hurry up!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

that is a *wicked cute * name!!! Great choice!! Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, very cute name... Soon you will be calling her "Silly Milly"!

Love that second photo, too. Looks like a mash-up of red velvet wrinkles. ;D


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

OttosMama said:


> that is a *wicked cute * name!!! Great choice!! Let the countdown begin!!


Thanks, The countdown begun 6.5 weeks ago lol.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

mswhipple said:


> Yes, very cute name... Soon you will be calling her "Silly Milly"!
> 
> Love that second photo, too. Looks like a mash-up of red velvet wrinkles. ;D


It took us so long to find the right name, we both love Milly and im sure you are right we defo will be calling her Silly Milly.

Cheers


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

4 more sleeps.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Milly, that sounds so sool, I agree SILLY MILLY will be a popular greeting at your house. Enjoy Milly...
Coops and Kenz. xx


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

it's the best feeling in the world,enjoy this wonderful world of Vizsla.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Darcy1311 said:


> it's the best feeling in the world,enjoy this wonderful world of Vizsla.


Thanks Darcy. After tonight only 3 to go


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

2 more sleeps.
Come on.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

1 more sleep!
Hurry.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I bet there won;t be much sleep tonight though.........  

Can't wait to see the pics....make sure you take the camera....


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Ozkar said:


> I bet there won;t be much sleep tonight though.........
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics....make sure you take the camera....


Lol, tonight and the next few weeks!

Thanks Ozkar, I will be posting pics up on here tomorrow.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Best of luck and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

How exciting! Good luck and don't forget to breathe ;D


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

Well Milly is home, and she has been great. 
Milly is loving her crate and often goes in with out us asking.
The 1st night I slept down stairs with her and had 2 trips outside during the night.
Last night she went to her crate, i went to bed and she woke me howling an hour later for a wee, I put her straight back in her crate and was woken an hour later for a poo, after that she slept for about 6 hours, whoop whoop.
Milly is not liking this English weather,alway wanting to get back in as soon as we take her out in the garden, but to be fair it has been chucking it down. Two wee's this morning both outside
We also have a cat "Moo" in the house and there has been no chasing ,although Moo is very stand offish.
She is loving her food, finishing off all bowls.

So I think we so far have been very lucky, fingers crossed it stays like this.

My internet is playing up , but will try and post some pics of Milly


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Milly


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awww,,puppy.......... Bout time....we've been hanging out to see her!! ;D

A big Roo Roo Roo from Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Milly is a beauty... Congratulations! Love those puppy wrinkles!!


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Milly


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

And another


----------

